# Battery on my laptop won't charge.



## mrfredman (Jun 14, 2007)

I have a Gateway W322 laptop and it won't charge. The problem started a few weeks ago; when I would plug in the power cable it wouldn't charge unless I wiggled the cable around. Soon that stopped working and I found I had to put a little bit of pressure on the power cable to make it charge. This soon became the only way it would charge and consequently I started charging my laptop on its side (so the powercable would stay pushed in)

This no longer works. What I assume happened is the connection on the laptop got jiggled around and now I have only made it worse by pushing on it a lot. 

Any ideas. Is the solution too open it up and jiggle around that piece? Or is it something else that I'm totally missing?


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, you could try a new charger.............or is the actual power socket on the laptop loose?


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

The problem is the solder connection between the jack and the mobo is broken. The fix is to open it up and resolder the jack to the mobo. Just moving it around won't solve it. The jacks are cheap so I suggest buying a new one and replacing it. 

On some laps, a power board is used. The jack is soldered to a samll board that is screwed to the mobo. In that case it may be simpler to replace the powerboard if the expense isn't to high. Some powerboards include other jacks as well


----------



## mrfredman (Jun 14, 2007)

So I never managed to fix the problem, and I just got back from vacation and I'm continuing to work on it. I took it into a computer parts store to see if I needed a new part, they took it apart with me, and i took it home to reassemble (their conclusion was that I probably just needed a new power chord, or to perhaps file down the plastic on the end of the one I already had)

As I'm putting the computer back together though, it won't turn on. When I plug in the charger and shove it in the same way I've gotten it to work in the past, the light that says the battery is charging comes on but I can't turn the laptop on.

Is there a manual way to turn on the power on a gateway laptop (without using the power button) Or am I doing something wrong putting it back together. Here are some pictures of how I have it connected, but everything looks correct to me. (Sorry about the quality my camera sucks)


----------



## jwhidden8 (Apr 14, 2009)

Bump...

I have the exact problem with my gateway laptop. The manner in which it stopped working is the same as well, in that it stopped charging unless I'd rattle the cord or place it on it's side. Now it's not charging at all.

Did you ever find a solution to the problem?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Thread is CLOSED for lack of updates and responses. Those who share the same problem, you are encouraged to open a separate thread.


----------

